# Nipple and areola sparing mastectomy



## vkratzer (Mar 18, 2011)

Could anybody tell me the correct code for nipple and areola sparing mastectomy.  I have used 19304 in the past but am questioning whether that is correct because the incision  is across the upper border of the nipple and then underneath the nipple areolar complex.

Thanks for your help.

VKratzer


----------



## surgonc87 (Mar 18, 2011)

The mastectomy breast codes 19303, 19304 ect. Are not chosen by rather they take the nipple or not or the type of incision. The code is determined by if its a subcutaneous mastectomy or not.  So either code is fine, just depends on documentation..

What helps is a Coder's Desk Reference for Procedures by Ingenix, that breaks down a more descriptive explanation of each CPT code.

MS


----------



## vkratzer (Mar 22, 2011)

Thank you.


----------

